# lm_sensors do notwork corectly

## tomas.pulai

as you can see w83627ehf is found..but can not loadit... hoce somebody some solution??

```

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.           

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):              

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f                                

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No    

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No    

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       Yes   

Found `Winbond W83627DHG Super IO Sensors'                  Success!

    (address 0x290, driver `w83627ehf')                             

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f                                  

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No      

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No      

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No      

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No      

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers may also contain

embedded sensors. Do you want to scan for them? (YES/no):      

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No 

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No 

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No 

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No 

AMD K10 thermal sensors...                                  No 

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal and voltage sensors...                       No

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `w83627ehf' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `Winbond W83627DHG Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `coretemp' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Chip `Intel Core family thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to generate /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (YES/no/s):

Done.

You should now start the lm_sensors service to load the required

kernel modules.

coolio coolio # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart

* Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

* Unloading lm_sensors modules...

*   Unloading coretemp...                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

*   Unloading w83627ehf...                                                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

* Loading lm_sensors modules...

*   Loading w83627ehf...                                                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

*   Loading coretemp...                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

* Initializing sensors...             

```

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

Do you compile w83627ehf inside kernel instead of modules ?

Look at you kernel config : Section "Hardware Monitoring Support" ; CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

----------

## tomas.pulai

i compiled it like a module

```

coolio linux # grep W83627 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

```

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Do you compile w83627ehf inside kernel instead of modules ?
> 
> Look at you kernel config : Section "Hardware Monitoring Support" ; CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

 

----------

## USTruck

Have you more info in system message about this module ?

lm_sensors can't display any message, try to load manually a module, what a system display ?

----------

## paulez

Are you using 2.6.31 kernel ? w83627ehf won't load on this kernel.

----------

## tomas.pulai

yes...so what i can do ?

```

sh-4.0$ eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3 *

```

 *paulez wrote:*   

> Are you using 2.6.31 kernel ? w83627ehf won't load on this kernel.

 

----------

## gringo

there are two choices afaik:

- pass a commandline to the kernel in order to make it work with the W83627 module again. (acpi_enforce_resources=lax)

- in case it is an asus board, start using the asus_atk0110 module, which apparently doesnt work for me. 

Im not sure if you need a really new lm_sensors for this or not ( i mean lm_sensors-3.1.1 f.ex.), i had not time to mess with this yet.

Some related disussion is going on here -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=244598

cheers

----------

## tomas.pulai

i tried asus_atk0110  but still same  :Sad: . 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> there are two choices afaik:
> 
> - pass a commandline to the kernel in order to make it work with the W83627 module again. (acpi_enforce_resources=lax)
> 
> - in case it is an asus board, start using the asus_atk0110 module, which apparently doesnt work for me. 
> ...

 

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

check the lm-sensors faq for further information:

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Problemson2.6kernels and below (My sensors have stopped working in kernel 2.6.31). perhaps this helps

btw: asus_atk0110 works for me(but i am using kernel 2.5.30-gentoo-r5): compiled it into the kernel as a module. installed lm-sensors 3.1.1 and then added the atk0110 module in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors like this: 

```

...

MODULE_0=asus_atk0110

...

```

after that, i restarted lm_sensors and it works perfect.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> asus_atk0110 works for me(but i am using kernel 2.5.30-gentoo-r5): compiled it into the kernel as a module. installed lm-sensors 3.1.1 and then added the atk0110 module in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

 

just to confirm, lm_sensors-3.1.1 was added to the tree and after installing it everything works again as expected for me too.

cheers

----------

## kernelOfTruth

*subscribes*

I've been struggling with these problems for some time now - let's see whether the lm_sensors update fixes it for me too (asus P5W DH Deluxe)

thanks

----------

## snIP3r

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> *subscribes*
> 
> I've been struggling with these problems for some time now - let's see whether the lm_sensors update fixes it for me too (asus P5W DH Deluxe)
> 
> thanks

 

hi!

the asus_atk0110 module plus lm_sensors 3.1.1 should work for you too...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   *subscribes*
> 
> I've been struggling with these problems for some time now - let's see whether the lm_sensors update fixes it for me too (asus P5W DH Deluxe)
> 
> thanks 
> ...

 

Hi snIP3r,

it does work after the update

thanks !   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> sensors
> 
> atk0110-acpi-0
> 
> Adapter: ACPI interface
> ...

 

----------

